# Hewes Redfisher 18



## dabutcher

Does anyone have any experience with this boat? I've recently become interested in them. How do they ride? Are they bad about porpoising with a 150 four stroke? Any pros and cons you can share would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrFish

Hewes makes a great boat. Just make sure you bring your rain gear. You will get wet on them, but they can get skinny for that size of boat.


----------



## SaltAddict

My friend has that boat with a yamaha 130 2 stroke. Runs at 35 mph, wot on good water is 48 mph. Trim tabs are a must have. As mentioned above, if you are in bumpy water you will get wet. 4 stroke will obviously add more weight (so not sure what to tell you there). His set-up is great, rides smooth in good water, and is not too bad fishing 3 people. Don't let all 3 people run to one side of the boat (unless you like that butterflies in the stomach feeling). The rear port side hatch will take on water if you leave the plug out.

It's a great skinny water boat, tough, and dependable.


----------



## WayneO

Go to the Maverick Forum http://www.mbcforum.com/. Tons of info there. Great company that takes PRIDE in their customer service. I have a Pathifinder which is made by Maverick and been very pleased. 

WayneO


----------



## X-Shark

The 18 Hews is a really nice boat. It has a lot of potential.

The wiring typically suck's if it has not had a total rewire with attention to detail.

Yep.....I've ripped all the wiring out of one and rewired it. 











Before:











After;


----------



## Garbo

Not trying to be nosey, but the boat in the pictures above looks to be a Hewes Bayfisher. The Bayfisher was a nockoff or lesser built boat to offer as an alternative to the higher priced more equipted Redfishers and Bonefishers. 

The older lappy model Redfishers are not really shallow boats if compared to other like sized true flats boats. 

I have had 5, 18 Redfishers. They are well built boats but as mentioned could use some improvement in wiring and fitting. 

In a lappy models I would consider a 150 2 stroke to be overpowered, but a 115 four stroke to be really sweet. In newer slick side models a 150 feels more fitting. 

If you not looking to get really shallow and want a good riding inshore boat they are one of my favorites. They handle a light chop very nicely and the ride is very nice as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## OnGrade

We've got a 19 redfisher. Its a great boat depending on what you want it to do. For a flats boat, it takes rough/choppy water well. It is a little wet but welcome to the world of flats boats. A lot of the newer boats have a built on chine/spray rail above the waterline to throw the water back down. Ive got a 150 v max on it with a 4 bladed prop. All in all a great boat, but I wouldnt mind changing up for a 2300 or 2400 pathfinder.


----------



## Bullshark

dabutcher said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this boat? I've recently become interested in them. How do they ride? Are they bad about porpoising with a 150 four stroke? Any pros and cons you can share would be much appreciated.


It is the next boat I buy. Flats, bay lobstering it will do it all and it's dry. It drafts more than most flats boats but it makes up I. Stuff the others don't do.


----------



## jim t

I learned from a local Captain driving a Hewes 24 that if you trim down a bit on the lee side (weather side up) of the waves it will reduce the spray hugely. A bit uncomfortably because everybody is sliding to the lee side, but it can be a lot dryer for the guy on the weather side.

(Think leaning just a bit out of the waves, just a bit...)

It works on a 21' Canyon bay too.

I agree that the boat pictured is not a recent Hewes boat. I don't think any boat builder has used that chine design (fake chines on the freeboard) in a long time.

But that is a NICE electrical cleanup nonetheless!!!

Jim


----------



## dabutcher

Thanks for the replies. There has been some really great information. I've seen some mixed reviews on having a jack plate on the 18 redfisher. Will that add too much weight and decrease performance?


----------



## jim t

A jack plate is made of aluminum. Not a lot of weight. I'd call it a GOOD addition to a flats/bay boat.

When you test run the boat, bring it to the worst conditions you might see, Even if it means waiting for a windy day and running it in "rough conditions".

Make sure YOU are happy with how it runs in conditions you might have to come home with. I'd say if you cannot get it on plane and be okay with it in "your' worst conditions, don't buy it.

Nobody want's to putt putt home in big waves.

Jim


----------



## Garbo

Jim, you are very right in using the trim tabs to manually list the hull to avoid or improve protection from wind spray. It does work, and well. 

But.. Hewes doesn't produce a 24, but there is a Pathfinder 24 that is produced in the same shop.

Given the option of either one of a Jack Plate or Trolling Motor, I take the Jack Plate.




.


----------



## jim t

Garbo said:


> Jim, you are very right in using the trim tabs to manually list the hull to avoid improve protection from wind spray.
> 
> But.. Hewes doesn't produce a 24, but there is a Pathfinder 24 that is produced in the same shop.


Sorry... PATHFINDER 24.

I look at that family of boats MAVERICK, HEWES, and PATHFINDER as nearly the same.

Maverick = Ultimate Big Flats Boat.

Hewes = Flats that can go in the bay comfortably and a bit offshore.

Pathfinder = True bay boat that can go certainly go close offshore and do a "little" skinny water work too.

I don't think they make a real technical skiff though.

ALL are well built boats. But I think you can out do any of them in specific application in another brand, but they make a GREAT boat.

Unless things change a lot in the next 10 years or so I'll buy one as my next boat.

Jim


----------



## jim t

Garbo said:


> Jim, you are very right in using the trim tabs to manually list the hull to avoid improve protection from wind spray.
> 
> But.. Hewes doesn't produce a 24, but there is a Pathfinder 24 that is produced in the same shop.


Garbo,

Sorry, you are right... PATHFINDER 24.

I look at that family of boats MAVERICK, HEWES, and PATHFINDER as nearly the same.

Maverick = Ultimate Big Flats Boat.

Hewes = Flats that can go in the bay comfortably and a bit offshore.

Pathfinder = True bay boat that can go certainly go close offshore and do a "little" skinny water work too.

I don't think they make a real technical skiff though.

ALL are well built boats. But I think you can out do any of them in specific application in another brand, but they make a GREAT boat.

Unless things change a lot in the next 10 years or so I'll buy one as my next boat.

Jim


----------



## Garbo

Jim it's all good. 

I love those boats. BTW now it's Maverick, Hewes, Pathfinder and Cobia. 

Maverick does make a Tech Skiff in the HPX...... and it's pretty nice. 

You dont see this much conversation about Flats Boats around here. 

Good Thread.


----------



## Aqua Uno

*flats boat*

Not trying to highjack this thread but since there seems to be some knowledge in this thread whats all of your opionions about the Ranger brand flats boats versus the Maverick built boats? I was thinking of going to that style boat on my next boat and would appreciate everyones opinion. Thanks AU


----------



## MrFish

IMO Rangers are heavier boats and, when I looked at them, they didn't have enough storage. You'll spend about the same amount new, but Maverick is more in tune with what the flats fisher wants. Ranger still thinks like a bass boat, that speed is king. All speed does is put you farther up on the bar.


----------



## jim t

I've never fished on a Ranger. I've been on Mavericks, Hewes, and Pathfinder and would buy any in a second.

Cobia is more a mass market boat. I've never fished one.

Ranger has been making nice bass boats for YEARS. I assume they would be able to convert to a flats boat pretty easily.

Jim


----------



## dabutcher

My recent interest in the Redfisher has come from that I now spend the vast majority of my time fishing in the upper bays and in skinny water. I'm thinking that a Redfisher may be a really good fit. I have a Pathfinder and love the boat, but I recently fished in a Redfisher 21 and love all of the deck area. I was also surprised at how well the boat performed. We went across Escambia bay in a pretty nasty chop and the ride was really smooth. I am also interrested in the Maverick Master Angler. 

I'm not really sure at this point if I want to hold on to my Pathfinder or if I want to make the switch to a Redfisher or Master Angler. Regardless, I can't change unless I can sell the Pathfinder. 

Thanks to all that have responded and shared their thoughts.


----------



## MrFish

One thing that I love about the Pathfinders is, they can get fairly skinny and take pretty good chop everywhere else. They also have the ability to get out and hit some holes out in the Gulf on nice days. Unless you're spending 85-90% of your time skinny, then IMO you have the best all around boat right now.


----------

